# truss crashing my FreeBSD



## kenorb (Nov 15, 2010)

Following command:

```
sudo truss -fp `pgrep Xorg`
```
after very short time is crashing my FreeBSD.

Can't do Ctrl-Alt-Delete, Ctrl-Alt-Backspace, can't change console, it just DIE. I left for the weekend (2 days) and still was frozen. After reboot, kernel died as well. Workaround: Power Off helped.

From Friday:



From today:




This is the normal behavior?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 15, 2010)

You have a constant and massive flow of unique and "interesting" errors that no one else has, and it's always FreeBSD's fault? Interesting outlook!


----------



## kenorb (Nov 15, 2010)

Yes, maybe I've luck to it
I tried to trace my Xorg process and its children, to debug the window which I had the problem, and there it is, another problem
Maybe it's problem of the system?
Anybody can confirm this freeze/crash/BUG (whatever I could call it) with the above command?
I asked my friend, he has no any problems debugging X on Linux.
What's weird, it stopped at the same function call.


----------



## eye (Nov 15, 2010)

Hmm, truss(1) tends to hang (at least on 8.x). Are you sure you have r214105? It was MFC'd to /stable/8 and /stable/7 not long ago.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 15, 2010)

Did you ever start over again, from scratch, like I advised you in a different thread, after/while reading and implementing the proper Handbook chapters, manuals, and acting like Linux didn't exist, instead of trying to treat FreeBSD as a regular Linux distro? It really isn't, and trying to make it act like it is will destroy it. 

I saw you had some, let's say '_experimental_' (or rather uninformed and/or downright erroneous), targets for make commands that appeared to suggest that you were, to loosely paraphrase Roberta Flack, 'killing things softly with your hands'. I also saw that you hadn't read documentation that you really should have read before you started (like /usr/src/Makefile, Handbook chapters, manuals, etc.), even when it was offered to you on a plate. Yet you were jumping in at the deep end whenever you could, followed by yet another new thread with yet another unique problem ... 

Personally, reading the 60 (!) problem-riddled threads you started in less than four weeks, I think you've experimented yourself into an inescapable downward spiral of gone-slightly-wrong compilations using slightly-unadvisable-but-not-totally-destructive flags, variables and settings piled on top of each other, that are now chasing each other's tails incessantly. Kernel panics in (swapper) with old *and* new kernels alike? That's quite unique to me!

The fact that you're obviously not a total open source newbie is clearly not helping here: you're taking shortcuts and using knowledge of a different field that isn't entirely applicable to FreeBSD to dig yourself out of this hole, instead of following the proper documentation procedures from the start. One can have too much routine in one area to succeed in a different area. Like a reasonably good swimmer trying to swim out of quicksand, and sinking deeper and deeper in the process. 

When error messages start becoming totally unique, with apparent fixes leading to yet more unique problems  .. well, you fill in the rest. That rest would likely contain: "maybe not really FreeBSD's fault". If FreeBSD was _that_ atrocious and unusable, these forums would look quite different.. So I tend to look between chair and keyboard when things go this badly and consistently wrong.

I won't keep on making public speeches like this, but the fact that this is now the second one in a short time should give you some food for thought  I don't know if I'm ready for the next sixty threads..

P.S.: kudos on this part of your profile:



> Biography
> breaking everything what I touch


----------



## kenorb (Nov 15, 2010)

```
> truss -fp `pidof firefox-bin`
```
is freezing my Xorg as well after some usage, but in this case I can change it to text console and killall -9 truss helps.


----------



## richardpl (Nov 15, 2010)

Long story short: You can not mix user space and kernel space with truss. So it is bad idea to truss Xorg, it will cause deadlock.

Beware of dog. I'm not expert in this area.


----------



## kenorb (Nov 16, 2010)

eye said:
			
		

> Hmm, truss(1) tends to hang (at least on 8.x). Are you sure you have r214105? It was MFC'd to /stable/8 and /stable/7 not long ago.



FreeBSD kenorb 8.1-STABLE FreeBSD 8.1-STABLE #4: Mon Nov 15 14:40:15 GMT 2010     root@kenorb:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/BRO  amd64
I still have this line from r214105

```
if (pid == 0) { /* Child */
                ptrace(PT_TRACE_ME, 0, 0, 0);
                setpgid (0, 0);
                execvp(command[0], command);
                err(1, "execvp %s", command[0]);
```
Commented out.

```
// setpgid (0, 0);
```

Link to patch.

After test, FreeBSD still crashing.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 17, 2010)

This topic has been closed. Issues as technical or detailed as this should not be discussed in general user-oriented forums like The FreeBSD Forums. These forums are intended for end-user support with installing and/or running FreeBSD and/or applications from the ports tree, not for routinely resolving low-level problems with the operating system or add-on applications. Developers and port maintainers usually do not spend much time here, and we routinely refer technically detailed questions to them.

Consider opening this topic elsewhere, e.g.:

In the case of *the FreeBSD base system*:

1) by posting to one of the relevant mailing lists
2) by opening a bug report

In the case of *ported applications*:

1) by contacting the port maintainer (run make maintainer in the port directory)
2) by opening a bug report


----------

